# seltsames Verhalten (Goldfisch)



## B ausm westen (10. Aug. 2007)

Hallo ich habe mir letzes mal einen __ Goldfisch (20cm) gekauft seitdem versucht er nachts immer an dem Stein hoch zu klettern wo das wasser aus dem Filter raufplätschert. Könnte mir jemand sagen wieso er das macht? Die anderen Fische machen das nich, tagsüber hält er sich auch meistens versteckt und schwimmt selten an der oberfläche. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:?


----------



## zaphod (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: seltsames Verhalten ( Goldfisch)*

Hallo, 

mehr Infos wären sicher hilfreich. 
Wenn Dein Teich z.B. keine Flachwasserzone hätte, wäre es denkbar, dass er zum Ablaichen ein "Versteck" sucht. 
Bei der kleinen alten rechteckigen Teichtonne unserer Vorbesitzer sprangen die Goldies lt. deren Angaben sogar aus dem Teich ans trockene Ufer, um ihren Laich vor den anderen vermeintlich in Sicherheit zu bringen. 
Ist aber nur ein Ansatz, keine Antwort!

Gibts äußere Anzeichen einer Krankheit - dann Bilder einstellen oder gleich Tierarzt kontaktieren. 
Wasserwerte, Bepflanzung, Filterung, Besatz, Fütterung, benutzte Teich-Chemie oder sonst. Mittel usw.? 

Ansonsten willkommen im Forum, namenloser B ausm W!


----------



## Dr.J (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: seltsames Verhalten ( Goldfisch)*

Hallo,

Habe mal beide Themen zusammengeführt und den doppelten Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## B ausm westen (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: seltsames Verhalten ( Goldfisch)*

Hallo! Doch hab eine flachwasserzone heute hab ich gemerkt das er 2schwarze punkte auf dem Kiemendeckel hat und das die Rückenflosse ausgefranst ist. Wasserwerte sind ok und nur er macht das ja. Können Goldfische jetz noch laichen?


----------



## B ausm westen (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: seltsames Verhalten ( Goldfisch)*

ach übrigens mein name is björn


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: seltsames Verhalten ( Goldfisch)*

Hallo Björn,

Goldfische könnten theoretisch auch jetzt noch laichen. Das Wetter ist ja nicht mehr normal....

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle aber lieber mal ein gutes Foto des betroffenen Fisches einstellen. Ausgefranste Flossen haben oft andere Gründe und Laichausschlag war bei meinen eher weiß als schwarz.


----------



## B ausm westen (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: seltsames Verhalten ( Goldfisch)*

Ich hab ka aber derm Fisch geht es sichtlich besser er schwimmt jetz viel mehr und frisst fast das 4-fache was die anderen Fressen und versteckt sich kaum noch ich beobachte ihn weiter. danke für die antworten!
Gruss Björn

PS: vllt musste er sich ja nur eingewöhnen hoffentlich wird alles gut


----------

